# what do I need for surgery



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am now being referred for surgey I have 3-4 weeks to wait what essentials do I need with me


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not much! 

I really depending on insulated cups with straws. I had a little trouble drinking for the first week, but if I used a straw it was fine. The cool drinks felt better to me, although some people seem to enjoy hot drinks.

Button up/zip up o v-neck shirts. I couldn't stand anything touching my neck.

Softer foods. Not necessary, but it was easier to eat things like pasta, scrambled eggs/omelets and soups that first week.

Movies or DVR/DVD TV series. I got a lot of books, but my ability to concentrate went out the window that first week. I should have focused on TV shows and/or movies.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I, on the other hand, couldn't stand using straws right after surgery. When I sucked on the straw it felt like my internal stitches were being pulled, it was really weird.

But I second v-neck shirts and lots of soft foods; also, plenty of pillows. I built a nice pillow fort around my head to prop myself up a little and ensure I didn't accidentally roll over in my sleep.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

V-neck shirts are a must have. I also had absolutely no ability to concentrate, and my plan of reading many books fizzled too. I drank ice water by the gallon. I didn't use a straw either but it might be a good idea to have some on hand. I did quite a bit of lounging in a zero gravity chair but I was also out walking daily too. Best to you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The ice bag they gave me at the hospital was invaluable - keeping the incision chilled feels so good.

Have a bottle of Motrin available for when you switch off narcotic pain medications -


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just was released today surgery on 3.18.14 I took my own pjs. felt so good to be in those instead of the hospital gown - had a vneck top and capris - then had a pair of grey yoga pants that I would slip on to go 'down the hall' or could also wear to sleep. my surgeon's office was in the complex with the hospital so they all commented that I was ready to go home - wearing those yoga pants. I was able to eat semi-solids today - and even indulged in going to the Chinese buffet for dinner - hot and sour soup, some fried rice, salad chewed real well, broccoli chicken, jello.

Stocked up on soups,some ice cream, and found that I liked magazines and home improvement shows the best. My incision is not painful and just a bit of bruising at this point.

Good luck to you. 'Talking" to those who have been through it helped me as did reading these boards.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

jello is also helpful


----------

